# Where can I find an manual for a Cajun Injector XL electric smoker?



## gary funderburk (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone direct me to a place online where I can download a manual for my brand new Cajun Injector XL double door (not glass) smoker?  Thanks.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 9, 2017)

Gary - I hope this helps although it does not say XL.  File this site away for other manuals that walk off for all sorts of products.

Dave

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/733139/Cajun-Injector-Electric-Smoker.html


----------

